# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  Παλμοτροφοδοτικο 220AC --> συμμετρικη +-5βολτ εως +-45βολ

## nikoskourtis

Το παλμοτροφοδοτικο αυτο μας δινει στην εξοδο μεγιστα 500W με την ταση να ρυθμιζει μεταξυ +-5 και +-45βολτ.
Επειδη το εφτιαξα εντελως δωρεαν με εξαρτηματα απο παλιες τηλεορασεις και με διαφορα samples ισως καποια εξαρτηματα ειναι μεγαλυτερων δυνατοτητων απο αυτα που απαιτουνται και μπορουν να αντικατασταθουν με πιο φθηνα. Με τα εξαρτηματα που εχει στο σχεδιο μπορει να μας δωσει περιπου 600W στην εξοδο. Με μικρες μετατροπες μπορουμε να το προσαρμοσουμε στις αναγκες μας καθε φορα (ταση εξοδου μεγαλυτερη απο +-50V, αυξηση ισχυος κτλ).
Ο πυκνωτης που εχω σχεδιασει να ενωνει τις 2 γειωσεις ειναι απαραιτητος για να μη δημιουργειται υψηλη διαφορα δυναμικου πρωτευοντος-δευτερευοντος και να αποφευχθει ετσι μια διασπαση της μονωσης.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Για μεγάλους ενισχυτές ήχου πρέπει να είναι λουκούμι!  :Wink: 

*edit:* Σε τι συχνότητα δουλεύει ?

----------


## nikoskourtis

Στα 50kHz δουλευει.

----------


## DIOGENIS

Πώς θα κάνουμε περιέλιξη των μετ/τη λες 30/10/10 ( πυρήνες , αριστερόστροφα η δεξ. ) είναι παράξενοι αυτοί οι μετ/τές και αν δεν τους πετύχεις έχεις πολύ καπνό μπροστά στα μάτια σου !!! 
Ευχαριστώ πάντως

----------


## nikoskourtis

Βαζεις 30 σπειρες πρωτευον και 2*10 δευτερευον σε πυρηνα με διατομη 2,5 cm^2. Αν ο πυρηνας σου ειναι 1^cm2 τοτε πολλαπλασιαζεις τις σπειρες επι 2,5. Δηλαδη 75/25/25. Τα ποσα "διατομη πυρηνα" και σπειρες ειναι αντιστροφως αναλογα. Η περιελιξη γινεται κλασικα με πρωτευον και δευτερευον σε αντιθετες φορες ωστε να πλακωνει το ενα τυλιγμα το αλλο.

----------


## Panoss

Φίλε nikoskourtis, σ'ευχαριστούμε που δημοσιεύεις το τροφοδοτικό, που νομίζω θα χρησιμεύσει σε πολλούς. Σου έχω μερικές ερωτησούλες:
1.PCB έχεις φτιάξει? Επειδή, αν το φτιάξει κάποιος που δε γνωρίζει και πολλά, όλο και κάποιο λάθος θα κάνει (στο πάχος των γραμμών κυρίως).
2.Θέλω να το φτιάξω κυρίως για να δοκιμάζω ενισχυτές ήχου. Κάνει για αυτή τη δουλειά ή μήπως βγάζει πολύ θόρυβο?
3.Μήπως ξέρεις το κόστος των υλικών?
4.Το παρακάτω εξάρτημα, τί είναι? Και ποιο?

----------


## Panoss

5.Αυτό?? TCET1100? Έτσι λέγεται?

----------


## Panoss

6.Αυτό διακόπτης, ΟΚ, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνω τι ακριβώς διακόπτει. Μήπως τη σύνδεση με τη γη?
 Μήπως μπορείς αν το σχεδιάσεις λίγο καλύτερα να φαίνεται?

----------


## Panoss

7. Εδώ αριστερά συνδέεται με γη. Δεξιά? Με σασσί?

----------


## gsmaster

> 7. Εδώ αριστερά συνδέεται με γη. Δεξιά? Με σασσί?



Απο το 1ο μήνυμα...





> ...
> Ο πυκνωτης που εχω σχεδιασει να ενωνει τις 2 γειωσεις ειναι απαραιτητος για να μη δημιουργειται υψηλη διαφορα δυναμικου πρωτευοντος-δευτερευοντος και να αποφευχθει ετσι μια διασπαση της μονωσης.

----------


## nikoskourtis

PCB δεν εχω. Το εχω φτιαξει σε διατρητη.
Θα το συνδεσω σε ενισχυτη ηχου συντομα και θα σου πω αν δημιουργει παρασιτα. Παντως αν δημιουργει παρασιτα μπορεις απλα να προσθεσεις ενα πηνιο και ενα πυκνωτη στην εξοδο (εκτος απο αυτα που εχει ηδη).
To TCET1100 μπορει να αντικατασταθει απο πολλους αλλους optocouplers αν δεν μπορειτε να το βρειτε.
Ο διακοπτης συνδεει το 10 του sg3525 με τη γη ή με το 16 (ειναι ενας διακοπτης χαμηλης ισχυος και χαμηλης τασης). Οταν συνδεει το 10 με τη γη αρχιζει να βγαζει ταση το τροφοδοτικο και οταν συνδεει το 10 με το 16 του sg3525 κλεινει το τροφοδοτικο. Μπορεις αν θες να συνδεσεις μονιμα το 10 με τη γη και να βαλεις ενα διακοπτη 220V στην εισοδο του καλωδιου στο τροφοδοτικο.

----------


## nikoskourtis

Η γειωση στο δευτερευον του ενισχυτη ειναι το δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να ειναι γειωμενη. Απλα υπονοει ενα κοινο σημειο το οποιο αν θες το γειωνεις στο σασι.  Η γειωση στο πρωτευον σε καμια περιπτωση δε γειωνεται καπου (θα γινει βραχυκυκλωμα). Υπονοει το "-" της συνεχους τασης του πρωτευοντος. 
Ο πυκνωτης δεν επιτρεπει να δημιουργηθει μεγαλη διαφορα τασης μεταξυ πρωτεοντος-δευτερευοντος. Μια φορα δεν ειχα βαλει και ακουγα σπινθιρισμους καπου. Εψαξα και ειδα οτι ο μετασχηματιστης ειχε στο τυλιγμα του μαυρες κουκιδες που σημαινει οτι εγιναν διασπασεις της μονωσης σε αυτα τα σημεια, συνεπως ηθελε αλλαγη τυλιγματων.

----------


## dal_kos

Καλησπερα.
Καταρχας ευχαριστουμε για το σχεδιο καθως θα φανει ιδιαιτερα χρησιμο...
Επειδη την ψαχνω μηπως το φτιαξω, μηπως θα μπορουσες να δωσεις καποιο αντιστοιχο mosfet που να μπορει να χρησιμοποιηθει? Διοτι τα συγκεκριμενα που εχεις βαλει δεν κυκλοφορουν πια και δεν μπορω να βρω ουτε καν το datasheet...
Επισης υπάρχει δυνατοτητα να ανεβασουμε λιγο την ταση και την ισχυ? κι αν ναι τι μετατροπές πρέπει να γινουν?
Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα.
Φιλικα,
Κωστας

----------


## dal_kos

Παιδια προσοχη... το πιν "Sync" πάνω αριστερα στο SG3525, ειναι το πιν3 κι οχι το πιν9 οπως φαινεται στο σχεδιο.  :Wink:

----------


## dal_kos

Ποιο είναι αυτό το εξάρτημα με τα Hin- Lin και HVG LVG που αναφερει και ο aetosa στο πρωτο μήνυμα του?? Μήπως είναι τελεστικός?

----------


## nikoskourtis

Διορθωσα το σχεδιο εκει στο pin3 (sync) ωστε να φενεται καλυτερα.
Στο www.st.com θα βρεις το datasheet. Εγω τα ειχα παρει ως samples αλλα δε τα δινει πλεον. Το συγκεκριμενο mosfet ειναι αρκετα μεγαλο για την κατασκευη αυτη. Το δουλευω στο full και η ψυκτρα δε ζεσταινεται. Το εχει και ο darlas παντως που κοιταξα, δεν εχει καταργηθει. Ειναι το stw12nk90 (μηπως δεν ειδες καλα τον κωδικο; ). Ειναι NPN στα 900V  0,72Ω  11Α  230W
Μπορεις να βαλεις καποιο αλλο με αυτα τα χαρακτηριστικα. Το κακο ειναι οτι δεν ξερω τι κυκλοφορει στο εμποριο. Στα μαγαζια παντως μπορουν να σου δωσουν καποιο αντιστοιχο που να το εχουν.
Μπορεις να βαλεις και το irf840 (νομιζω ειναι αρκετα γνωστο). Απλα Θα αντικαταστησεις το 1.5KE400 με το 1.5KE220  (http://www.st.com/stonline/products/...2913/1.5ke.pdf) ωστε να μην το καψεις απο υπερταση αφου το irf840 ειναι 500V. 
Βασικα στο δικο μου οι υπερτασεις δε φτανουν τα 400V, κοβονται απο το συνδιασμο αντιστασης-πυκνωτη που εχω παραλλληλα με το 1.5KE400 και υπαρχει μια τεραστια αποσταση ασφαλειας μεχρι τα 900V του MOsfet. Αν ομως βαλεις Mosfet 500V θελει μεγαλη προσοχη στις υπερτασεις. Οι υπερτασεις εχουν αμεση σχεση με τη σωστη κατασκευη του μετασχηματιστη (και με το υπολοιπο κυκλωμα). Αν οι σπειρες δεν ειναι καλα τυλιγμενες τοτε αυξανει το "leackage inductance" και οι υπερτασεις + απωλειες αυξανονται κατακορυφα. Γενικα για καποιον αρχαριο (σε παλμοτροφοδοτικα) καλο ειναι το Mosfet να ειναι 800-900V και να χρησιμοποιηθει ο συνδιασμος πυκνωτη-αντιστασης ταυτοχρονα με το 1.5ΚΕ400. Καποιος εμπειρος θα εβαζε mosfet 400V και απλα ενα πυκνωτη-αντισταση για τις υπερτασεις.

To εξαρτημα με τα Hin- Lin και HVG LVG α ειναι το L6385  (http://www.st.com/stonline/products/...5652/l6385.pdf). Ειναι Half bridge mosfet driver. Στα half bridge παλμοτροφοδοτικα, το source (πηγη) του ενος  mosfet  ειναι στον "αερα", δεν βρισκεται σε ενα σταθερο δυναμικο. Αρα για να του δωσεις παλμο θες γαλβανικη απομονωση, θες μια γεννητρια παλμων που θα ειναι floating. Αυτο κανει το συγκεκριμενο ολοκληρωμενο. Μπορει να αντικατασταθει απο ενα μικρο μετασχηματιστη με πυρηνα φερριτη αλλα για να πετυχεις καλο παλμο ειναι μεγαλη φασαρια (αρκετα προσθετα τρανζιστορ και διοδοι).

----------


## nikoskourtis

για να ανεβασεις την ταση αυξανεις τις σπειρες του δευτερευοντος του μετασχηματιστη. Για τι αυξηση μιλαμε; Πρεπει να αντεχει η γεφυρα Β3 αλλιως την αλλαζεις.

Για αυξηση ισχυος πρεπει να αντεχει ολο το κυκλωμα ισχυος. Μεχρι 700w ειναι σχεδον βεβαιο οτι θα χρειαστει μονο αυξηση στις διατομες των συρματων του μετασχηματιστη.

----------


## dal_kos

Μιλαμε για αυξηση της τασης στα 60βολτ αν γινεται και λιγο παραπάνω ακομα καλυτερα... Καμια 700αρα βατ αν αντεχει θα ειναι καλο ωστε να υπάρχει ένα κενό ασφαλειας  :Wink:

----------


## nikoskourtis

Για +-60volt θα χρειαστει μονο να αυξησεις τις σπειρες στο δευτερευον του μετασχηματιστη δηλαδη θα χρειαστει μετασχηματιστης 30/14/14, αλλαγη των πυκνωτων απο 50v σε μεγαλυτερη ταση και να αλλαξεις τη ρυθμιστικη αντισταση εξοδου απο 20k σε 30k.
Εχε υποψη σου οτι μιλαμε για συμμετρικο τροφοδοτικο. Συνεπως με +-45volt μπορεις να παρεις 90volt αν χρησιμοποιησεις ως δυναμικο "0" τον ακροδεκτη του"-45". Και επιπλεον εχε υποψη σου οτι ανεβαινουμε σε επικυνδινες τασεις (για ηλεκτροπληξια), να εξηγουμαστε.

Θεωρητικα μπορεις να πας οσο ψηλα θες σε ταση. Αλλαζεις σπειρες στο δευτερευον, αλλαζεις πυκνωτες (ωστε να αντεχουν την ταση εξοδου), αλλαζεις τη γεφυρα εξοδου και αυξανεις τη ρυθμιστικη αντισταση.


Στο δευτερευον συνδεστε μονιμα μια αντισταση 500Ω 10W ως φορτιο, για να μπορει να γινει και η ρυθμιση της τασης.

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Ποιό καλό παιδί θα βγάλει κανά τυπωμένο ?  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## dal_kos

Πηρα να φιαξω το τυπωμενο στο eagle αλλα αρκετα απο οσα περιλαμβανει δεν υπαρχουν στη βαση δεδομενων του και ακομα χειροτερα... δεν τα εχω δουλεψει ποτε οποτε δεν ξερω διαστασεις. Παντως εχω φτιαξει μια βιβλιοθηκη για το κεντρικο PWM chip οποτε αν καποιος ενδιαφερεται να το φτιαξει πριν απο μενα ας το πει για να του τη στειλω με email  :Wink:

----------


## antonis

εδω http://rapidshare.com/files/17069019...959___962_.rar το εχω φτιαξει μπορει καποιος να το τσεκαρει γιατι εχω κανει καποιες μετατροπες

----------


## Panoss

Κάτι συμβαίνει με το παραπάνω link. Κατεβάζω το αρχείο, το ανοίγω (με Winrar) και μου λέει ότι είναι κατεστραμμένο.
Σ'εσάς δουλεύει?

----------


## dal_kos

Εμενα ανοιγει μια χαρα.
Αντωνη ευχαριστουμε για το σχεδιο  :Wink: 
Το εχεις δοκιμασει?

----------


## babisko

@ aetosa
Και σε μένα ανοίγει μια χαρά. Μήπως έχεις παλιά έκδοση του winrar; Εγώ έχω την 3.50

----------


## antonis

παιδια δεν το εχω δοκιμασει γιατι ειμαι εξωτερικο και το εβγαλα στον  στον ελευθερο χρονο που ειχα. Το τσεκαρα αλλα δεν το δοκιμασα οταν κατεβω θα το φτιαξω. Γιαθτο ειπα να το τσεκαρει καποιος επειδη εχω κανει μετατροπες πριν το κατασκευασει.

----------


## dal_kos

Χθες αγορασα ολα τα εξαρτηματα για το τροφοδοτικο εκτος απο τους πυκνωτες των 220μF/200V και 220μF/400V και τα τρανζιστορ τα οποια δεν βρηκα.
Οι πυκνωτες μπορουν να αντικαταστηθουν απο μικροτερης χωρητικοτητας? Τα τρανζιστορ ποσα βολτ και ποσα αμπερ πρεπει να μπορουν να αντεχουν?[Εχω παρει το 1.5ΚΕ400]
Τελος σχετικα με το μετασχηματιστη, πηρα δυο πυρηνες 36 εξωτερικη/23 εσωτερικη διαμετρο, 15 υψος [σε χιλιοστα] κραματος 3C90. Ειναι οι σωστοι ή θα μου χρειαστουν μεγαλυτεροι? Επισης το πηνιοσυρμα τι διατομης πρεπει να ειναι?
Ευχαριστω προκαταβολικα για καθε απαντηση.

----------


## hlektrologos000

Αν εχει καποιος την καλοσυνη ας ανεβασει  ξανα το τυπωμενο ,γιατι το εχω χασει το αρχειο.
ευχαριστω.

----------


## dal_kos

Ακολουθηστε το λινκ για το τυπωμενο.
http://rapidshare.com/files/24741765...otiko.rar.html 
Καλες κατασκευες Ηλεκτρολογε  και Καλο Πασχα  :Smile:

----------


## Panoss

Παίδες, μερικές ερωτησούλες (επειδή θα το φτιάξω):
1.Το τυπωμένο και το διάγραμμα είναι στην τελική τους μορφή, ή χρειάζονται καμιά αλλαγή?
2.Όσοι το φτιάξανε και δουλεύει, να σηκώσουν το χέρι!

----------


## antonis

παιδια μην φτιξετε το τυπωμενο το εφτιαξα βιαστικα και θελει αλαγες

----------


## NOE

nikoskourtis ευχαριστώ για το τροφοδοτικο, πραγματικα ειναι πολύ ευελικτο και χρήσημο,

Παιδιά, έχω μία απορία, παρακαλώ ας μου απαντήσει καποιος με συντομία για να μην ξεφίγουμε από το θέμα αυτού του τόπικ,

τι ενοούμε οταν λεμε Half bridge τροφοδοτικό?  για να γίνω ποιο σαφής, το συγκεκριμένο τροφοδοτικό κανει απομόνοση από την τάση του δυκτύου? ή μηπως κάνει απόμόνοση κατά 50% από την τάση του δυκτύου? 

Ρωτάω για να πάρω και τις σωστές προφυλέξεις, Ευχαριστώ,

----------


## nikoskourtis

ειναι απολυτως απομονωμενο απο το δυκτιο. Αν εχει φτιαχτει σωστα ο μετασχηματιστης (υπαρχει μονωση μεταξυ πρωτευοντος-δευτερευοντος) τοτε δεν εχει κανενα κινδυνο.
Half bridge ειναι μια απο τις τοπολογιες των παλμοτροφοδοτικων που προσφερουν απομονωση.

----------


## NOE

παιδια, για να κανοθμε το τροφοδοτικο περισοττερα βαττ, εκτος απο mosfet, γεφυρα, διατομες πινιων,  δεν ειναι απαρετητο να αλλαξουμε κ τον πυρήνα του μετασχηματιστή με εναν μεγαλύτερο??
Από τον πυρήνα δεν εξαρτάται το πόσα βαττ μπορουν να περάσουν?

Ευχαρίστώ

----------


## NOE

Παιδιά μια ακομα (τελευταία) ερώτηση αν ισχύει αυτό που είπα παραπάνω, δηλαδή αν πρέπει να βάλω μαγαλύτερο πυρήνα, τότε πως υπολογίζω πόσα Βαττ ειναι ο μεγαλύτερος πυρήνας που 8α βάλω? Ρωτάω γιατι θα πρέπει να ξέρω πόσα βαττ ειναι ικανός να μου δώσει ώστε να βάλω αντιστοιχα ποιο ισχυρά mosfet.

----------


## NOE

Παιδιά ας μου απαντήσει καποιος που ξέρει, ειμαι έτοιμος να ξεκινήσω την κατασκευή, απλά περιμένω απάντηση στην ερώτηση μου παραπάνω

Ευχαριστώ,

----------


## nikoskourtis

σου δινω ενα pdf που μπορει να σε βοηθησει.

----------


## NOE

Ερώτηση,
Σε περιπτωση που φτιαξω το τροφοδοτικο, αλλά χρησημοποιήσω πυρήνα φερίτη στρογκιλο ( τοροιδή ) και οχι τον κλασικό πυρήνα σε σχήμα Π, τότε τι γίνεται? ποια τα πλεονεκτήματα και ποια τα μειονεκτήματα?
Επιδή δεν μπορώ να βρώ τον πυρήνα Π στα watt που χρειάζομαι, και επιδή ειναι και σχετικά ακριβοί, το ματι μου έπεσε σε εναν μετασχηματιστή που έχω στην αποθήκη μου, εναν απλό κλασικό τοροιδή μετασχηματιστή και σκεφτηκα οτι να τον ξετυλήξω και να τον κανω παλμοτροφοδοτικό. τί λέτε? γίνεται? ή δεν κανει αυτός ο πυρήνας για τη συχνότητα που δουλευει το παλμοτροφοδοτικο?

Ακόμα μια ερώτηση,
Έχω 3 -4 μετασχηματιστες από τροφοδοτικά υπολογιστών, άλλα δεν μπορώ να τους ανοίξω, ειναι κολημενοι με μια κολα σαν ριτήνη και καθε φορά που πάω να τον ξεκολήσω και να τον ανοίξω για να αλλάξω τα τυλίγματα, ΣΠΑΕΙ................. ξέρετε κανένα κόλπο για να μπορέσω να τους ανοίξω? 

Ευχαριστώ,

----------


## Chris Valis

> Ακόμα μια ερώτηση,
> Έχω 3 -4 μετασχηματιστες από τροφοδοτικά υπολογιστών, άλλα δεν μπορώ να τους ανοίξω, ειναι κολημενοι με μια κολα σαν ριτήνη και καθε φορά που πάω να τον ξεκολήσω και να τον ανοίξω για να αλλάξω τα τυλίγματα, ΣΠΑΕΙ................. ξέρετε κανένα κόλπο για να μπορέσω να τους ανοίξω?



Άστο σε ενα κλειστό κουτί μέσα σε νέφτι 1-2 μέρες και θα στο κάνει κούκλα! Αν μπορείς να το έχεις και συνεχώς στην ζέστη ~50οC  ακόμα καλύτερα.

----------


## nikoskourtis

> Ερώτηση,
> Σε περιπτωση που φτιαξω το τροφοδοτικο, αλλά χρησημοποιήσω πυρήνα φερίτη στρογκιλο ( τοροιδή ) και οχι τον κλασικό πυρήνα σε σχήμα Π, τότε τι γίνεται? ποια τα πλεονεκτήματα και ποια τα μειονεκτήματα?
> Ευχαριστώ,




Εχω φτιαξει κι εγω με πυρηνα-δαχτυλιδι. Το προβλημα ειναι μονο στο τυλιγμα του συρματος, ειναι πιο δυσκολο.

Σε καθε περιπτωση οταν αλλαζουμε πυρηνα (διατομη) πρεπει να αλλαξουμε και τον αριθμο σπειρων του πυρηνα. Ο αριθμος σπειρων ειναι αντιστροφως αναλογος με τη διατομη του πυρηνα (εμβαδον διατομης).

----------


## DT200

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά το έφτιαξε κανείς ? 
διάβασα σήμερα όλα τα πόστ και δεν έχω βγάλει άκρη .
Αν πηγαίνει  καλά θα το φτιάξω και εγώ !

----------


## nikoskourtis

ρε Chris Valis δεν ανοιγει με τιποτα. Οι κολλες διαλυθυκαν γυρω γυρω αλλα αυτη που υπαρχει αναμεσα στα μεταλλα και τα κραταει συγκολλημενα δεν φευγει. προφανως το νεφτι δεν μπαινει μεσα στη σχισμη (εκει που κολλανε τα 2 κομματια) γιατι ειναι πολυ μικρη. Κανενα αλλο κολπακι; Αν το ξεστανω πολυ λες να ξεκολλησει;

----------


## Chris Valis

Μάλον είσαι πολύ άτυχος τι να πω, δες εξέληξη η Κίνα που βάζει και ριτίνες τώρα... Τί να σου πω τώρα, δοκίμασε και ότι σου κάτσει. Με νέφτι ή paint remover πάντα τα άνοιγα όποτε ήθελα κάποιο...

----------


## DT200

Δοκίμασε διαλυτικό νίτρου, είναι πολύ δυνατό ! 
(περίπου 2 ευρώ το λιτρο)

----------


## PiCBuRn3r

Σε 2 τύπου etd34 μετασχηματιστές που είχα τους έβρασα (ναι μέσα σε νερό) και ξεκόλλησαν...

----------


## nikoskourtis

διαλυτικο νιτρου εβαλα απο την αρχη.
Ισως εσεις να εχετε δοκιμασει με μετασχηματιστες απο flyback τροφοδοτικα τα οποια εχουν το λεγομενο gap (κενο διαστημα στην ενωση) που ειναι απαραιτητο να υπαρχει σε αυτους. Στο δικο μου ομως ειναι εφαπτονται τα μεταλλα απωλυτως.
Θα το ζεστανω να μαλακωσει η κολλα.

----------


## nikoskourtis

τα καταφερα. τους εβαλα σε νερο καυτο περιπου 70 βαθμων απο τη βρυση  (ζεσταθηκε απ το boiler) και ξεκολλησε πολυ ευκολα.

----------


## NOE

Μία ερωτησούλα πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα, έχω πολλούς πυρήνες, αλλοι μικροί και άλλοι μεγάλοι, πως υπολογίζουμε πόσα βαττ είναι ο καθένας? και κάτι ακόμα, αν χρησημοποιήσω πυρήνα από τοροιδή μετασχηματιστή πχ 220Volt 50Hz to 12volt 1A, θα δουλέψει ή θα έχω πρόβλημα λόγο συχνότητας?

----------


## antonis

Επιτελους εφτιαξα την πλακετα πραγματικα πολυ ευελικτο σας ευχαριστω ολους.

----------


## antonis

Η τελικη πλακετα με μια μικρη αλαγη δουλευει αψογα! τασεις λειτουργιας απο +/-1.3v εως +/-45ν

----------


## NUKE

Ποσα watt ειναι το τροφοδοτικο?

----------


## tasosmos

Παιδες αν το εχει φτιαξει κανεις επιτυχως πειτε εντυπωσεις απο την λειτουργια και αν μπορειτε ανεβαστε καμια φωτο απο την πλακετα.

----------


## tasosmos

Λοιπον τωρα που εχω χρονο σκεφτομαι να το φτιαξω αλλα το προβλημα ειναι οτι πυρηνα φεριτη βρηκα μονο τοροειδη ιδιο με αυτον: http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...4&postcount=10, με διατομη περιπου 1,5 cm² και διαμετρο 5-6 cm.

Κανει για αυτη την κατασκευη ή χρειαζομαστε διαφορετικου τυπου?
Αν οχι που μπορουμε να βρουμε τον τυπο που χρειαζεται στην Αθηνα? Επισης αν μπορειτε δωστε κανα λινκ για να δουμε πως ειναι.

Τελευταιο και σημαντικοτερο, το συνολικο κοστος ποσο ειναι περιπου για την κατασκευη? υπολογιζω οτι θα ειναι <50€ ειμαι μεσα?

----------


## Panoss

Φίλε nikosKourtis (ή οποιοσδήποτε άλλος γνωρίζει), θέλω να φτιάξω το παλμοτροφοδοτικό αλλά θέλω να το κάνω 150 watt (22,5 V   7 A) και ΚΥΡΙΩΣ να το μικρύνω σε μέγεθος για να χωρέσει στο κουτί του ενισχυτή που θέλω να το βάλω.
Τι μπορώ να κάνω; Να του αφαιρέσω 2 τρaνζίστορ π.χ; 2 διόδους; λιγότερους και μικρότερους πυκνωτές στην έξοδο;

Επίσης, μπορώ να αντικαταστήσω τα τρανζίστορ με αυτά (κάτω - κάτω στη σελίδα, STW12NK60Z  , 640 mOhm @ 5A, 10V  VDSS 600V) ως πιο φτηνά;

----------


## maouna

ενδιαφερον .για μικρους ενισχυτες καλο ειναι.

----------


## giannhsb

Καμία φωτογραφία απο την κατασκευή βρε παιδιά;

----------


## sakis

Ενω το νημα παρουσιαζει καποιο ενδιαφερον δυστυχως ειναι προχειρα στημενο και  γενικα οι ελπιδες για να δουλεψει σε AUDIO  εφαρμογη ειναι μαλλον λιγες . 

Αρχικα ολα αυτα τα κυκλωματα ειναι μαλλον προβληματικα σε οτι αφορα το ΕΜΙ   αυτο σημαινει οτι περα απο το καθαρα ηλεκτρονικο κυκλωμα θα πρεπει να ληφθει και αυτο υποψιν Στα Επαγγελματικα ταξης D τα οποια ειναι πολυ στο φορτε τους τα τελευταια χρονια λογο κοστους και βαρους ο νουμερο ενα εχθρος και αιτια καταστροφης ειναι η ποιοτητα και οχι η ποσοστητα ηλεκτρικου ρευματος . Μιλαμε για εταιριες που ειναι χρονια στο χωρο οπως η DIGAM  αλλα και η ΥΑΜΑΗΑ που εχουν ταξης ΑΒ η H με διακοπτικα τροφοδοτικα και παλι την κανουν . 

Το δευτερο ειναι οτι οι περισσοτεροι δεν εχουν λαβει υποψιν οτι ο ενισχυτης ειδικα σε μεγαλη ισχυ δεν ειναι καθολου ευκολο φορτιο εξαιρετικα επαγωγικο με αποτομες μεταβολες μεγαλης ισχυος περιεργα ρευματα και ζητουμενα σε ενα διαφορετικο φασμα συχνοτητων οπου ΠΧ αλλη συμπεριφορα στο τροφοδοτικο κανει ενας ενισχυτης οταν δουλευει σε sub woofer  και αλλη αν δουλευει σε μεσαια η πληρες μουσικο προγραμμα . 

Το επομενο ειναι οτι η εξοδος ειναι παρα πολυ προχειρα στημενη οπου και εκει η εξοδος δεν εχει αναλογα φιλτρα ωστε να προστατευει τον ενισχυτη απο οτιδηποτε μπορει να προελθει απο το τροφοδοτικο αλλα και αντιστοιχα απο τον ενισχυτη προς το τροφοδοτικο . 

Η δε σταθεροποιηση της εξοδου ενω ειναι καλη πρακτικη σε ολες τις περιπτωσεις ξαφνικα αυξανει κατα παρα πολυ τις αναγκες σε ψυξη του ενισχυτη ...εξηγω : σε ενα συμβατικο μηχανημα ειναι σχεδον στανταρ πρακτικη να υπολογιζουν τονμετασχηματιστης στο οριο ο οποιος οταν οι απαιτησεις σε  ρευμα ειναι αξιαρετικα αυξημενες  συνθηκες κλιπ peaκ  ο μετασχηματιστης δεν αντεχει και η ταση γονατιζει ...σε πολλα απο τα επαγγελματικα αυτο ειναι υπολογισμενο και λειτουργει σαν αυτοματο λιμιτερ μεν αλλα με πολυ μεγαλη παραμορφωση . 

Αρα εαν απο πλευρας τροφοδοσιας εχεις εγγυηθει πχ 60+60 βολτ τροφοδοσια σε ολο το μηκος της ισχυος , σε φορτιο 8-4 ωμ ξαφνικα πρεπει να ξαναγινει ο υπολογισμος ασφαλους περιοχης λειτουργιας για τον ενισχυτη ..θα ειναι σιγουρο οτι τα εξοδου δεν φτανουν , και οτι η ψυκτρες τελικα δεν θα ειναι αρκετες ακομα και με βεντιλατερ. 

Στα σοβαροτερα κυκλωματα για διακοπτικα τροφοδοτικα εχει προβλεφθει οτι το τυποιημενο VI limiter  τελικα δινει αναφορα στο τροφοδοτικο οπου αν κατι δεν παει καλα χαμηλωνει την ταση τροφοδοσιας και ενεργει σαν προστασια .


Το χειροτερο ομως ολων ειναι ο μετασχηματιστης ο οποιος με την καμμια δεν μπορει να πετυχει εαν τυλιχτει στο χερι και στο περιπου Μιλαω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια και απο προσπαθεια να παραγγειλω μετασχηματιστες απο επονυμο κατασκευαστη στην Ελλαδα οπου το βασικοτερο προβλημα ειναι ο συντονισμος του μετασχηματιστη στο κυκλωμα και την συχνοτητα που δουλευει το παλμοτροφοδοτικο ..

Το ποιο απλο πειραμα ειναι να βαλει καποιος εναν μετασχηματιστη απλο 230/12  και να δοκιμασει να τον τροφοδοτησει με μια συχνοτητα 50 ΗΖ μετα 70-90-100 200 κλπ κλπ οπου θα παρατηρησει οτι ο μετασχηματιστης που αρχικα ειναι υπολογισμενος για 50 κυκλους δουλευει και σε αλλες συχνοτητες μεν αλλα οχι ολες  σε καποιες συντονιζει σωστα και λειτουργει αψογα αλλα με ευξημενο βαθμο αποδοσης  και σε αλλες τρελαινεται  και φυσικα τρελαινει και το τροφοδοτικο πισω του ...


Μπορει να σας κουρασα αλλα ολα τα παραπανω ειναι απαραιτητα για να γινει σωστη δουλεια ... το να αντιγραψει καποιος απο το datasheet  ειναι πολυ ευκολο η εφαρμογη ομως εμπλεκει παρα πολλες δυσκολιες 

Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## sakis

Εκεινο που πραγματικα θα ειχε ενδιαφερον και θα ηταν και εφαρμοσιμο  πολυ ευκολα απο πολλα μελη του φορουμ θα ηταν ενα τροφοδoτικο on line   για ενισχυτη οπου ενω ειναι εξαιρετικα αποδοτικο δεν εχει κανενα απο τα παραπανω προβληματα και εχει και σχετικα υψηλο βαθμο αποδοσης *ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΛΕΙΩΣ ΕΠΙΚΥΝΔΥΝΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΣΤΙΓΜΗ ΠΟΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΟΔΟ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ 230* 

Εχει καποιος ορεξη να δοκιμασει ?

----------


## Panοs

σακη να σε ρωτήσω...
εγω θελω να το κατασκευασω για εναν ενισχυτακο 2χ150 βαττ για το δοματιο μου και για κανενα παρτάκι που και που μιασ και καλοκαιριαζει...
ο ενισχυτής μου ειναι ταξησ αβ και δεν εχει vi-limiter κλπ...
επησεισ δεν θα τον χρησημοποιω επαγκελματικα..
μονο στα παρτυ θα παιζει σχετικα δυνατα...
λεσ να εχω πρόβλημα?
ρωταω γιατι παραπάνω μιλάς για ενισχυτές μεγάλης ισχύος...

----------


## sakis

Ο τροπος και οι συνθηκες που παρουσιαζουν προβληματα οι ενισχυτες αλλα και η σχεση τους με παλμοτροφοδοτικα ειναι ιδιος οταν μιλαμε για ενισχυτη 60  βαττ και ιδιος οταν μιλαμε για 600 ...

Σημασια εχει να μην τα παρεις στα χερια οχι ποσα βαττ ειναι ....

----------


## Panοs

και τι μικροαλαγες μπορούν να γινουν για να δουλέψει σωστά?

----------


## ryk

> και τι μικροαλαγες μπορούν να γινουν για να δουλέψει σωστά?



Πάνω που πήγα να το ρωτήσω!

----------


## Panοs

ακούει κανείς?? :Biggrin:

----------


## aris285

Πωπω πωσ και δεν το ειχα τσεκαρει αυτο το θεμα???  :Think: 

δεν κανουμε καμια κινηση να το βελτιωσουμε?
μην καταληξει ομως να θαφτει οπως και ο ενισχυτης.

----------


## Panοs

αυτο ρωτάω και εγω..
πωσ μπορεί να βελτιωθεί.... :Wink: 
απο περιέργεια..
ποιος ενισχυτής θαφτικε?

----------


## Panοs

λοιπόν έκανα την αρχη...
έφτιαξα το σχέδιο καλα...
hhj.jpg
υ.γ ξέχασα τον πυκνωτή που ενώνει τη γείωση με το δευτερεύων τυο μ/σ... :Sad:

----------


## sakis

Ειναι αρκετα δυσκολο να γινει κατι  ειναι παρα πολλες οι παραμετροι που χρειαζεται να κοιταχτουν με κυριο το μετασχηματιστη ( σαφως εγω δεν εχω τις γνωσεις ) και προφανως δεν θα συμφερει και οικονομικα καποιον να ασχοληθει 

Μια πολυ πρακτικη λυση θα ηταν μια ομαδικη παραγγελια σε μετασχηματιστες και μετα να γινουν προσπαθειες προσαρμογης του κυκλωματος πανω στον μετασχηματιστη .

Φυσικα πολλα απο τα κατασκευασματα αυτα μπορει και να δουλεψουν στο περιπου οποτε θα πεταχτουν οι γνωστοι αγνωστοι και θα λενε τα γνωστα του τυπου ""εγω το δοκιμασα και δουλευει ""

----------


## Panοs

να ρωτήσω κατι αλλο...
υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα αν παρω το σχέδιο και ανοίξω ενα θεμα σε αλλο ελληνικό forum μήπως εκει υπάρχει περισσότερο ενδιαφέρον για βελτιώσεις?

----------


## sabouras

http://www.diysmps.com/forums/showth...ommercial-SMPS

----------

